# Back to back blues



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Had some old college friends fly down with their respective bosses to try their shot at some tuna. Fished Pathfinder, and within 5 minutes had a double header on yellowfin and a blue. One of the meanest blues I've had; gave us a little show at first then got nasty and deep. Went to full on her and broke her spirit, and got a clean release on a healthy fish. Finished the day keeping 7 yellows for the table, 2 mahi, and released a few others by the boat none worse for the wear, with some tags in them. Fishing really picked up with the winds and associated chop. Will post some more pics as they get sent to me. Got some great video to be edited and released at a later date.


----------



## fish head (Jul 6, 2009)

Awesome day!


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

nice job!


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice congrats


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Bad Ass DUDE :thumbsup:

Keep the reports coming ................


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Your always producing keep it up!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice! Looking forward to the vid!


----------

